# A little disappointed in the system today



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Went out today to do a little last minute scouting at this new public hunting area access point. As I was walking down the road back to my car I noticed a doe bedded down 50 to 75 yards off the road on private property. Thinking it was strange for her to let me get that close i gave a whistle and yelled. She tried to get up and unfortunantly it appears both front legs were broke and she went back down. I called the ODNR and the mahoning county sherriff to try and find someone to come and dispatch the deer. No one seemed to want to help. I was transfered back and forth multiple times until I was sent to a office in the ODNR where I got an answering machine. I stayed there over a half hour making phone calls before I gave up. Saw a sheriff on the way home stopped and talked to him. He said he could only help if the landowner called. I even went so far to find the name of the landowner unfortuantly the house was at a different location and the phone number was unlisted. I felt terrible that there was no one willing to step up and find a way to get this taken care of. Anyone know of a better way to handle that situation should it happen in the future?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

A buddy of mine just called on a buck that got hit on a state route in portage county the other week. Called the State Highway Patrol and they sent a unit out to take care ouf it. He didn't know where to shoot it, didn't want to use his service pistol because then he would have to clean it, or do paperwork or something. Ended up gettin the 870 out of trunk of his cruiser. Another passer by wanted the meat so the officer wrote him a slip on the spot. 

I don't know how the Sherrif is supposed to react in those situations or the DNR, but the Highway Patrol always handles the situations. But, it definatly depends on where the situation is located for the Highway Patrol 

We all hate leaving a suffering animal, but that is definatly better than having to deal with legal matters, good call.

Evin


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Good question. I would think the ODOW would have a contact for these situations,say a nuisance trapper or wildlife control operators, in each county.
BUT, being private land and owner not readily available, good question.
Can we, as licensed animal managers (hunters), be allowed to act in these situations by going through the appropriate channels as you did?
BUT, where do draw a line? I mean people will kill animals saying they were mortally wounded and they weren't.
Good question....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Been through exactly your situation with a 9 point buck; except it was property I had written permission on. Nobody around to help..spoke to sheriff's office first, District game office & HW Patrol. HW Patrol was too busy (I understand it is low priority); after over an hour I gave up. Landowner was out at in CA taking his wife for special health treatments (she was dying); I couldn't bring myself to call him (maybe I should have).

If I'd of had a gun I would have shot the buck and drove off....I really have a hard time watching animals suffer. He was even crying out (balling) and it really got to me. I'd just have to deal with the law if I was caught and I wish I had a gun that day. 

On the way home I stopped and he was there....sans his 110ish 9 pt rack that somebody used a sawsall and cut out. 

Tough situation!


----------

